# New York for natives



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2010)

http://nysparks.state.ny.us/newsroom/press-releases/release.aspx?r=800


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool! It has pretty leaves.


----------



## Gcroz (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool article! I'd love to see this _in situ_!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 4, 2010)

Great news!!! (Eric...did you accidentally ptanted any of these??? oke


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for posting that. i may try to find out location and get some pictures next spring (though they probably won't come up and flower again next year)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Great news!!! (Eric...did you accidentally ptanted any of these??? oke



No, now if you had asked about cypripedium and goodyearas in NYC....


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome discovery of this unique plant. I have not seen orchids with that leaf shape


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice to see this guy showing up again. Orange county is just across the Hudson River from where I grew up - a land of low glacial cut mountains, swamps, and forests. You're right Charles, very likely this won't be up again next year. This species in particular is crazy about that, sometimes staying dormant for 10 or more years! Even I. verticillata acts that way. I remember one colony that numbered in the hundreds of stems flowering one June day in the Smoky Mountains - the only problem was I had no camera at the time. A year later there were only two sterile plants to be seen and a single flowering plant, but the flower had been half eaten. Go figure!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 5, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> Awesome discovery of this unique plant. I have not seen orchids with that leaf shape


Me neither, I doubt that I would have ever guessed an orchid.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 6, 2010)

Gcroz said:


> Cool article! I'd love to see this _in situ_!



I think there is a very large population of these plants in new hampshire or lower maine or that general neck of the woods. there, they don't really seem rare... maybe that's where I should go to try and get a picture of these though I've been told there are some in central pennsylvania somewhere

it's interesting that there are two versions of this shape of plant in the north/east; like Tom mentions, there is a greater whorled pogonia which is much more common (in comparison) than this one and can be found in either acidic dry upland situations or in more damp, calcareous spots like edges of fens. an herbarium specimen in the new york state museum in albany lists it's collection location as 'the swamps of rome (ny)' big huge laugh at that... rome is surrounded and sided to the west by tons of swampland! the lesser one listed in the article is much less showy and is just green and yellow and can blend right into the background especially if the forest floor is sunny


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 6, 2010)

NYEric said:


> No, now if you had asked about cypripedium and goodyearas in NYC....



Because I am aware of this, that is why I asked....:evil::evil::evil::evil:
hehehehehehehe....!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2010)

I can send you some native NY orchids to plant in Greece!


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 7, 2010)

very nice! Thanks for sharing that article Eric!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 8, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I can send you some native NY orchids to plant in Greece!



:evil::evil::evil::evil: And then we would make a surprising "discovery"...:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2010)

We could name it as a new species! :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 9, 2010)

y'know, there are a few of those european orchids that actually do better in north america... maybe there are a few ones here we should export to europe and see how well they do there


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, I can hear the CITES police drooling in their cages!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 11, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Yes, I can hear the CITES police drooling in their cages!



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

